# Few recent castings



## The100road (Mar 26, 2019)

sometimes I wish I got to keep some of these. Haha. Have to keep selling to feed the habit.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 26, 2019)

Nice work, Stan.



The100road said:


> sometimes I wish I got to keep some of these



I felt the same way when I was doing a lot of stabilizing. There were a few I kept, but there have been so many that went out the door that I wish I could have kept!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2019)

Wow....I love that second one. The red one. Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 26, 2019)

Eww Lala!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2019)

Dude, those are nice! I really like the first and last ones!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 26, 2019)

Middle one is way cool Stan. Love the natural burl, and the resin color compliments it nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 27, 2019)

Couple more I did tonight.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 27, 2019)

Darn those are nice. Having tried that I really appreciate all your work, and I understand the expense thing. I assume you have a notebook and keep a record of colors etc. or is it all in your head?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 27, 2019)

Great job. That sure is some nice maple burl.


----------



## The100road (Mar 27, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Great job. That sure is some nice maple burl.



Thanks. Wish I had more but the guy I got it from is holding out on me.


----------



## kweinert (Mar 27, 2019)

I now have a MFRB of turkey call sized burl/natural edge offcuts, most with bark.

Time to start wasting resin and trying to sort out how all this works. Obviously I've done a little casting, but that's all been single plain colors and that's just a bare beginnings on what can be done.

I hope to be able to do this sort of work at some point in the future. Really nice work you've done here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 27, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Darn those are nice. Having tried that I really appreciate all your work, and I understand the expense thing. I assume you have a notebook and keep a record of colors etc. or is it all in your head?


All in my head, usually take customer color request. If not, then just depends on what pops into my mind at the time. 

Believe me..... I have made some ugly blanks.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 27, 2019)

Good for you. Me, I've got that CRS (can't remember sh&%) problem. Even when I do write it down I can't find it and if I do I can't read my writing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 27, 2019)

The100road said:


> Thanks. Wish I had more but the guy I got it from is holding out on me.


He sounds like a big jerk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 27, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Nice work, Stan.
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the same way when I was doing a lot of stabilizing. There were a few I kept, but there have been so many that went out the door that I wish I could have kept!




He He, yep Matt I got me grubby little hands on some of your handy work!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 27, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> He He, yep Matt I got me grubby little hands on some of your handy work!



You've gotten some nice stuff! 

Should warn you, I'm working on stabilizing some stuff right now to use up some material and resin I had on hand, so there may be a chance to get your hands on some more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rick Stalder (Mar 31, 2019)

Those are just gorgeous! Please post when you have more for sale. Those red and green are my favorite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 31, 2019)

The100road said:


> All in my head, usually take customer color request. If not, then just depends on what pops into my mind at the time.
> 
> Believe me..... I have made some ugly blanks.



They look great Stan, I could see them being simply polished and used as decorative office items. Paper weight, window prism, base of a pen holder, weapon against evil warring co-workers, and so on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Leroy Blue (May 19, 2019)

Stan 
WOW! WOW! WOW!
Great Work!
High Class Inspiration!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 20, 2019)

That black one looks like the finish on my Ludwig drum set, Black Diamond Pearl. Very nice effect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Jul 15, 2019)

That buckeye with the green and blue-gray... hubba hubba.


----------

